# Looking To Rehome 2 Male Rats (Ontario, Oregon)



## mshell1271 (Aug 22, 2012)

I have 2 male dumbo rats (brothers) which are around 8 months old that I need to rehome. They are sweet and the one will even come up and give you kisses. They are very personable and just darlings. If you're able to give them a new and loving home please get in touch with me. Thank you


----------



## Comrattery (Sep 1, 2012)

have any pics?


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

Comrattery said:


> have any pics?


Ontario, OREGON...not Ontario, Canada


----------

